
OpenBSD 6.7 - andinus
https://www.openbsd.org/67.html
======
andinus
This was my first upgrade. I just ran "sysupgrade" & then "sysmerge" &
"syspatch". For some reason "sysmerge" accidently emptied /etc/login.conf file
so I had to restore it from single-user mode. I might have pressed something
wrong in sysmerge prompt.

After this, I ran "pkg_add -u" to upgrade my packages & everything was running
again.

